# Bebother and confusticate these beards!



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, I finally found as much of an answer as I'll ever get to the issue of Elven beards and the "third cycle" which is essentially none, but there remains another question.

In the TT movie Aragorn jokes about Dwarven women having beards, and I have oft wondered if this is true, and tended to assume it is, since Tolkien says I believe somewhere in Appendix F to LotR that female Dwarves were usually mistaken for men in the rare case of their traveling abroad because their manner and dress were so alike. I would hardly think this would be the case if they were conspicuously beardless. But was this ever overtly stated anywhere?

This keeps bothering me...both not knowing for sure and the fact that this is one of those areas where I don't know that my vision of mythological races matches up with the beloved Master's.


----------



## RangerStryder (Feb 22, 2009)

The Peoples of Middle-Earth : History of Middle Earth vol. XII
The Making of Appendix A pg. 285



> And that they have beards.


 

The War of the Jewels : History of Middle Earth vol. XI
The LaterQuenta Silmarillion pg. 205



> For the Naugrim have beards from the beginning of their lives, male and female alike;


 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 23, 2009)

Funny I just asked that (I knew the answer) in a discussion I was running on another site...

Rangerstrider: I saw you on TCOE...

Tried to sign up, they never answered my e-mail.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Feb 23, 2009)

Durrrrrrrr, I remember that quote now that I see it. Why'd I go forgetting it so well? Oh well. That's one of life's little mysteries solved. Thanks RangerStryder.


----------

